# Switch from freewheel to cassette?



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to switch my gearing from 33t/16t to 25t/12t for clearance, weight, etc. I'm pretty sure DK makes a 12 tooth freewheel that would work but from what I have read, it would be better to have a cassette. Since I'm not that mechanically savy, I don't know if I would be able to put on a 12t cassette or if other things would need to be changed and I should just get the dk 12t freewheel. I want the Kink Sound 25t sprocket up front but can anyone tell me what I should do for the rear? Thanks for any info


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, and it's for my DK Xenia not my Giant Trance so don't let my username confuse you.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

new rear hub


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Freewheels are thread on and can't go too small in size (due to the size of the bearings). A cassette uses a splined freehub body that a cog slides on to (or one piece drivers). And then a lockring is used to hold the cog in place. You cannot convert a freewheel hub to cassette. You need a new rear hub.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Freewheels are thread on and can't go too small in size (due to the size of the bearings). A cassette uses a splined freehub body that a cog slides on to (or one piece drivers). And then a lockring is used to hold the cog in place. You cannot convert a freewheel hub to cassette. You need a new rear hub.


What he said. You'll have to either get a whole new rear wheel or buy a rear hub and spokes and have them re-laced to your current rim.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it's not worth getting a new hub over. Are there other 12 tooth freewheels than the dk one or should that be good?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

The DK 12t cassette is the biggest piece of a failure waiting to happen ive ever seen. Ive seen two stop working in a span of one hour. no joke.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm, crap. Well then how small of a GOOD freewheel can I get on there and adjust my sprocket size accordingly?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the odyssey 13 tooth is pretty durable


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The problem with the 13t is how small they make the bearings to fit them. I remember there being one freewheel where they relocate the bearings and actually recess the teeth down. I can't for the life of me remember who made it though. I think it's the DK... and if it is... that would probably hold up better than some others.

Going microdrive will put more wear on your drivetrain parts... and there's a good chance you'll pull the threads right off the hub if you push hard. And often the engagement isn't great with freewheels.

Oh... and I'm not sure which hub you have... but these guys only fit the smaller diameter threaded side found on flip flop hubs.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i think my bros odyssey is recessed i'll go check it out later. he has had it for about 1 year now and the kid before him had it for a year ad a half


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Stick with your current gearing until you need a new hub.... Then go with a driver or a cassette.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea I guess I'm gonna have to just stick with what I have for now. Thanks guys


----------

